# tied first fly



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Today went to gander and bought materials to tie just a brown wooly bugger. Went home and actually tied a couple, first one was scary..lol but the second was not bad,still need alot of practice. I was wondering,Im having trouble whip finishing is there other knots to use? I half hitched it couple times and added zap a gap on the head, will post pictures soon. Thanks


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

do you have a tool to whip finish? its actually easy if ya do.. what tool do you have there are 2. let me know and I will send you some vids. also search youtube for whip finish


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

kruggy---its good to learn to whip finish with your fingers---its faster, you will never have to look for your tool ---you can finish the fly anywhere on the hook and barring a horrible accident, you will always have your whip finisher with you


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

I still need to learn whip finishing by hand and will offer this....ask the store where you buy the whip finisher to show you how to use it.

There seems to be a certain percentage of us that struggle with those tools...took me 6 months to finally get the hang of it and all along, all I had to do was ask at the fly shop...took 2 minutes for someone to show me.

The online videos confused me more than helped and the instructions on the package, well...

BTW, I used half hitches and found no considerable difference in how well the flies held up.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

i started before the tool was invented,i think, its the same brhoff---once someone shows you to do it with your fingers-(i can show you in 5 min)--you have it for life



brhoff said:


> I still need to learn whip finishing by hand and will offer this....ask the store where you buy the whip finisher to show you how to use it.
> 
> There seems to be a certain percentage of us that struggle with those tools...took me 6 months to finally get the hang of it and all along, all I had to do was ask at the fly shop...took 2 minutes for someone to show me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Doing a whip finish by hand is just like riding a bike, wonce you learn you got it. 
Try this link, Hope it works.

http://www.flyfisherman.com/ftp/jbwhip/

If the link wont take you right to the page, type in WHIP FINISH, in the Search, and it is the top page. Hope it helps


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the info! Its someting I definitly have to learn,I think it will make the head cleaner looking. Still trying to get good detailed pictures to post, soon as I do I will put them on.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

problem with my fingers is I bite my nails and stuff and it seems the thread always snags on my calloused up fingers lol. thats the reason why I use a tool.


----------



## Keith R (Feb 19, 2006)

Kruggy,

Go to Youtube and type in whip finishers and you should be able to see a video an how to do it. Also type in which fly you want to tie and there is also video's of that. If you go to www.Flyanglersonline.com click on home page, then on left side click on fly tying, then fly archives it will bring up a ton of flies with step by step instructions. hope this helps.

Keith


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Finally downloaded pictures of some of my better flies. I know I need to work on the head area better, but like to know what you think...Dont be to harsh..lol.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

ledslinger said:


> kruggy---its good to learn to whip finish with your fingers---its faster, you will never have to look for your tool ---you can finish the fly anywhere on the hook and barring a horrible accident, you will always have your whip finisher with you


im with Ledslinger i have a whip finisher but i use my fingers i find it easier


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

K1 those buggers will catch fish guaranteed. If you dont believe me give them to me and I'll show you. Let me know when my white ones are done, and Ill show you on those too.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Flys look good to me. The nice thing about buggers is they use the basics of tying and are an effective fly. Once they are mastered moving on to tying other flys is simple. Throw a foam back on them and they become an effective top water fly for smallies. 

I know where Fishaholic69 is coming coing from but mine is just dry skin. I use to use a whip finishing tool but once I learned to do it with my fingers I never looked back. It's worth learning to do.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Flies look good enough to catch a fish, head is a little messy, but outside of that they will work.
Just a little food for thought, i think to many guys try to make their flies TO PRETTY, and i think it turns fish off because they dont look natural. 
I try and make them as natural looking as possable, and i think i have better luck that way.
Checked out your gallery, and that is 1 Big Smallmouth you show there, and the Bud Light pic aint bad either.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

they looks good to me!!!  they will catch fish for sure.. one thing wrong on the 1st one tho looks like you crowded the head a lil bit. could be the angle. if not no worry, I done that a hundred time before it won't screw anything up tho just cover the eye a lil.... just got to always remember to leave a lil space for the head so it don't cover that eye. other than that great for your 1st ties. keep it up. the more the make the better they get! heres another tip I learned for buggers. that is if you make the tail to big don't cut it with scissors just pinch the marabou and tear it apart. leaves it looking more natural and not like a paint brush.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

when tying bulky flies I will always hand whip finish as you have more control and it is something all tiers must learn IMO. On dries I rather use a half hitch tool. Nowaday my whip tools dont get as much use like they used to.


----------

